# landmann 594115



## chinanick (May 6, 2017)

Can't find much info on landmann 594115. They are $300 at my local bjs and thinking of grabbing one today. I will mod it out of course. Anyone have any thoughts on it? 
It's much better that the crap I have now lol


----------



## mkershaw (Jun 19, 2017)

It's on sale right now for 259.99.  Did you end up buying one?  Was curious about this one as well.  It's definitely some thicker steel.  The grates themselves are cheap looking.  Looks like you would probably bend the firebox grates on first use, maybe i'm wrong.  Still looks like you'd be able to produce some decent product with this thing, after some minor modifications.

Let me know!


----------



## jblud1986 (Jul 1, 2017)

I bought one, it's my first smoker and really like it a lot. Couldn't pass up on the deal that they have right now at BJs,$70 off.


----------

